# 2014: Wie soll ich das alles spielen?



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Moin,
ich habe mir mal angeschaut was 2014 rauskommt und es kommt mir sau viel vor. Jetzt weiß ich nicht  was ich kaufen soll und was nicht und das nur von dem was ich weiß das kommen wird. Es kommt immer mehr als man weiß.

Also Garantiert kommen zu mir
Liege
Lords of Xulima
DYSCOURSE
The Next Car Game
(Die habe ich alle schon bezahlt danke Crowdfunding)

The Witcher 3
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth	
Hotline Miami 2 Wrong Number
(Davon wird mich keiner abbringen (können)

Wahrscheinlicher Kauf
The Banner Saga
Broken Age
Wasteland 2
Project Eternity
Oddworld New'n'Tasty
The Witness

*Ich habe keinen Plan ob die mir gefallen*
Lords of the Fallen
Raven's Cry
Dying Light
Strider
Shroud of the Avatar
Fortnite
Elite Dangerous 

Nicht zum Vollpreis bzw Kein Kauf
Thief    (Pre Order DLC und OST exklusiv bei Gamestop)
The Walking Dead 2,The Wolf Among Us und jedes weitere Telltale Spiel (Telltalte hat die deutsche Übersetzung so in den Sand gesetzt, das ich das durch einen Nichtkauf belohnen werde. Werde sie eh erst kaufen wenn sie komplett sind habe keine Lust Monte zu warten)
Das Schwarze Auge Blackguards (Da DLCs angekündigt sind und die CE exklusive Waffen haben wird)
(The Evil Within)
(Tropico 5) [Hat mit mir was zu tun und nicht mit dem Spiel, habe einfach wenig Lust auf das Setting]
(Murdered Soul Suspect)
Divinity 3: Original Sin  [Zu starker Fokus auf den Coop, da befürchte ich das es alleine weniger Spaß macht]
Age of Wonders III [Mag gut werden, aber Strategie Spiele habe ich genug die ich spielen will und schon habe]
Und das sind nur die PC Spiele.
Man sieht es kommt eigentlich ausreichend Zeug das sich lohnt 2014 raus, sogar zuviel.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. November 2013)

Ich bin auch gespannt, nächstes Jahr werden etliche meiner Kickstarts fertig (wenn sie im Zeitplan bleiben natürlich), da kommt schon viel zusammen (26 Games, um genau zu sein. Einige davon kann ich aber schon als Beta antesten).

Was Non-Kickstarter Spiele anbelangt, so sind es bei mir erstmal nur Age of Wonders III und South Park: The Stick of Truth welche ich auf meinem Radar habe


----------



## 69er (30. November 2013)

-----


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt, nächstes Jahr werden etliche meiner Kickstarts fertig (wenn sie im Zeitplan bleiben natürlich), da kommt schon viel zusammen (26 Games, um genau zu sein. Einige davon kann ich aber schon als Beta antesten).


 Ganz schön viele. Bei mir sind das nur 2 Projekte, die sicher nächstes Jahr kommen.


----------



## xpSyk (30. November 2013)

The Wolf Among Us ist mehr als Gut! Nicht verpassen


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2013)

*2014: Wie soll ich das alles spielen?                 *

Nix für ungut, aber mir kommt dein Thread so vor wie: Frau steht vorm Kleiderschrank und weiß nicht was sie anziehen soll. Was ist der Sinn des Threads oder isses genau das Ding mit dem Kleiderschrank?!


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Es gab mehrere die meinten das nächste Jahr (fast) nichts rauskommt, der Thread soll das Gegenteil beweisen.
Mehr nicht.


----------



## Shona (30. November 2013)

Und was ist mit Watch Dogs kein interesse daran? 
Wobei ich sagen muss das nächstes Jahr mehr kommt das interessant ist als dieses Jahr zumindest sehe ich das so.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Nein, dank Uplay und den DLCs nicht.



xpSyk schrieb:


> The Wolf Among Us ist mehr als Gut! Nicht verpassen


 Werde ich schon nicht, aber erst aus einem Steamsale. 
Da Telltale die deutschen Übersetzung in TWD zu sehr versch... hat.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele. Bei mir sind das nur 2 Projekte, die sicher nächstes Jahr kommen.


 
Hab mich übrigens verzählt, es sind "nur" 25, eines von den genannten war kein Videospiel, sondern nur Musik. Videospielmusik um genau zu sein 
VIDEO GAMES LIVE: LEVEL 3! Game Composers of the World UNITE by Tommy Tallarico — Kickstarter


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Nur 25.
Geht bestimmt ordentlich ins Geld.
Ich habe zwar nur 3 Kickstarterprojekte die erfolgreich waren unterstützt, aber davon ist Liege eine Triologie. Ergibt also 5 Spiele.

Mal sehen was ich mir wann kaufe, das hängt einfach von CD Projekt Red und The Witcher 3 ab, neben den KS Spielen die kommen.
Ich hoffe das sich nicht alle auf einen Haufen schmeißen, weil es dann für fast alle Steam (oder was auch immer für ) Sales heißt.

btw Wolltest du dich ein Update für den KS Thread schreiben?


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Dezember 2013)

Sobald ich dazu komme, wird dies auch nachgeholt. Vielleicht komme ich morgen dazu, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur 25.
> Geht bestimmt ordentlich ins Geld.



Mal die dicksten Pledges ausrechnen (+30$):

120$ Homestuck (relativ teure Goodies, aber die waren es mir wert)
42£ Maia (Dafür kann man dann Ingame auf Bofferbrauer treffen, bzw. auch auf meinen Real Name Namen ^^)
50$ Dead State (Soundtrack und Making Of)
50$ M.O.R.E. (Alle zukünftigen DLCs, digitales Buch mit allen Informationen zum Spiel (Techtree, Rassen, etc...) und +10h Soundtrack)
50$ Predestination (Sterne benennen, und ich laufe mal wieder Ingame herum ^^. Ach, und noch eine 2. Kopie des Spieles nebenbei)
45$ Warmachine: Tactics (Besondere Einheit, Artbook, Strategie Guide, Skins)
40$ Moon Intern (Da laufe ich auch Ingame auf. Diesmal sogar mit meinem eigenem Gesicht. Und einigen Gesprächen, die auf meiner Persönlichkeit basieren )
40$ Torment (Digitales Handbuch, 7 digitale Bücher rund um die Story, Strategiehandbuch und Making Of)
35$ Legends of Eisenwald (Soundtrack plus alle zukünftigen DLCs)
35$ Project Eternity (Soundtrack, Making Of und Collector's Book)
35$ Jagged Alliance Flashback (Map und Soundtrack) 

Schon mal nur die allein kommen auf 500$ und 42£... jepp hast recht ging schön ins Geld


----------



## Maggolos (7. Dezember 2013)

Spontan fällt mir Wolfenstein ein, oder D3 Reaper of Souls


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2013)

Will ich beides nicht spielen, also ist es mir egal ob sie rauskommen.


----------



## Maggolos (7. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls 2, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Sacred 3 haben vielleicht auch was zu bieten, aber am meisten freu ich mich auf The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt, finde es nur schade, dass das Kampfsystem aus Witcher 2 weg soll.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Mal sehen, aber von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr. Zumindest nicht zum Vollpreis.



> Schon mal nur die allein kommen auf 500$ und 42£... jepp hast recht ging schön ins Geld


Ja das ist ganz schön viel Geld für teilweise imho sinnlosen Content, wie dem Nameningame oder dem Gesicht.
OST und so sind sinnvoll.

Und was ist Maia eigentlich genau?

Und was soll es eigentlich bringen die Demos Backer bzw Pre Order exklusiv zu halten?
Neue Kunden bekommt so garantiert nicht, sondern imho wohl eher das Gegenteil davon.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Dezember 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mal sehen, aber von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr. Zumindest nicht zum Vollpreis.
> 
> Ja das ist ganz schön viel Geld für teilweise imho sinnlosen Content, wie dem Nameningame oder dem Gesicht.
> OST und so sind sinnvoll.



Bei denen, wo ich nur hingeschrieben habe, dass mein Name auftaucht, sind generell auch andere Sachen wie der OST oder ein Handbuch, Artbook usw. mit vorhanden. Ich habe mich stets nur auf das Pledge beschränkt welches ich gemacht habe und die vorherigen außer Acht gelassen in den Beschreibungen, sonst wärs bei manchen einfach zuviel Text geworden. Bei Maia z.b. ist auch Alpha Zugang, der Soundtrack, 2D, 3D und Renderarts, Blick hinter die Kulissen, Entwicklertagebuch, Hi-res Wallpaper und ein Eintrag in den Credits dabei, nicht nur meine Persona ^^.

Nicht aufgezählt hatte ich Video Games Live: Level 3, für das ich 60$ gespendet habe
1. Weil es kein Spiel, sondern Musik ist (jedoch von Videospielen)
2. Wegen der ellenlangen Liste an Beigaben, die jetzt aber alle aufzählen werde:
Beinhaltet das Album Level 3 als Download, CD und als HD Video, das vorherige Album Level 2 als Download in der Collector's edition it zusätzlichen Tracks sowie als HD Video, Level 1 Special Collector's Edition, Das Bonus Roud Album mit 15 bisher unreleasten Tracks und vielen Guest Stars, 2 zusätzliche Arrangements (Earthworm Jim und Journey), Special Artworks die entweder für die live Shows oder für den Creator der Show gemacht wurden, 2 Tourposter, einen Gitarrenplektron sowie ein paar Temporäre Tatoos.

Btw, Homestuck, mein teuerster Pledge, Beinhaltet neben dem Spiel (als Download und auf einem signiertem USB Stick): Ein signiertes Poster, Schlüsselbund, einen OTP Generator, 2 Aufnäher, etwa 30 Sticker, das gesamte Webcomic auf dem das Spiel basiert mit auf dem Stick, Making Of Artbook und der Soundtrack.



> Und was ist Maia eigentlich genau?



Vieles, hauptsächlich könnte man aber sagen Dungeon Keeper in Space. Da vieles noch nicht implementiert ist lasse ich genauere Beschreibungen aber lieber erstmal weg, ich komm drauf zurück sobald das ganze etwas weiter fortgeschritten ist (und nicht mehr dauernd bei mir crasht).



> Und was soll es eigentlich bringen die Demos Backer bzw Pre Order exklusiv zu halten?
> Neue Kunden bekommt so garantiert nicht, sondern imho wohl eher das Gegenteil davon.



Backer-exklusive Beta ist ja zu verstehen, aber exklusive Demos sind Schwachsinn. Der Grund dass es soweit gekommen ist, liegt wohl in der mittlerweile gängigen Praxis von immer mehr Gamern Betaversionen als Demos zu anzusehen. Dass eine Beta eigentlich dazu dient, Fehler zu finden und auf diese aufmerksam zu machen, wird dabei von denen ignoriert.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2013)

Schon klar das da mehr dabei sein kann, aber ob man das haben will soll jeder selber wissen.



> Btw, Homestuck, mein teuerster Pledge, Beinhaltet neben dem Spiel (als Download und auf einem signiertem USB Stick): Ein signiertes Poster, Schlüsselbund, einen OTP Generator, 2 Aufnäher, etwa 30 Sticker, das gesamte Webcomic auf dem das Spiel basiert mit auf dem Stick, Making Of Artbook und der Soundtrack.


Da wirken die 88€ schon relativ angemessen für, da die Goodies auch interessant sind.



> Vieles, hauptsächlich könnte man aber sagen Dungeon Keeper in Space. Da vieles noch nicht implementiert ist lasse ich genauere Beschreibungen aber lieber erstmal weg, ich komm drauf zurück sobald das ganze etwas weiter fortgeschritten ist (und nicht mehr dauernd bei mir crasht).


Dann warte ich mal bis ich mehr höre.



> Backer-exklusive Beta ist ja zu verstehen


Klar, damit habe ich auch keine Probleme.


> Der Grund dass es soweit gekommen ist, liegt wohl in der mittlerweile gängigen Praxis von immer mehr Gamern Betaversionen als Demos zu anzusehen.


Es gibt aber keine Demos mehr und da dann eine Open Beta die einzige Möglichkeit ist das Spiel zu spielen sieht man das eher als Demo. Würde es neben der Beta auch noch eine Demo geben müsste man eine  Beta nicht auch als Demo ansehen.



> Dass eine Beta eigentlich dazu dient, Fehler zu finden und auf diese aufmerksam zu machen, wird dabei von denen ignoriert.


Die Betas von BF4 und Sim City zeigen das die Fehler nicht gefixt haben, was etwas komisch ist.

Und die beiden Spiele die ich meinte waren Dead State und Broken Sword 5.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (9. Dezember 2013)

Als ich erfahren hab ( glaub im sommer )  das witcher 3 rauskommt, hab ich mir n Video angeschaut da ich das Spiel noch nicht kannte und war sofort begeistert. Aus dem Grunde hab ich mit Teil 1+2 gekauft.

Bin bei Teil 1 jetzt im Händlerviertel angekommen und bin begeistert Vom Spiel ( Teil 1 ist halt schon in die Jahre gekommen ) 

Freu mich auf witcher 3!


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2013)

Man weiß nicht wann TW3 kommt, außer das er nicht in Q1 kommen wird.
Und ja Teil 1 sieht man das Alter an und die Nebenquest der Anschlagtafel haben kein gutes Design.

Was neben den neuen Titel ist das Probleme das ich noch ein Haufen "älterer" Spiele spielen will, zB ICO & Shadow of the Colossus Collection, Journey, Dragons Crow, KH 1,5, Ni No Kuni, Okami HD (PS3), Xenoblade Chronicles. Pandoras Tower und The Last Story, das habe ich aber schon (Wii).  Über sowas wie Killer is Dead denke ich auch noch nach.
Und die PS3 bekommt auch neue Spiele die ich noch beobachte, FF X X2 HD. und KH 2,5. Sind zwar auch alt aber doch neu für mich.
Ältere Collections wie die von Silent Hill oder Jax und Daxter hätten auch was, wobei die von Silent Hill eher schlecht sein soll. Gibt es die Silent Hill Spiele eigentlich auch auf dem PC?

Ich weiß nicht wie ich diesen ganzen Kram spielen soll, einerseits brauche ich das Geld um es zu kaufen und auf der anderen Seiten ist ein brutale Menge an Spielzeit die da zusammen kommt. Und das obwohl ich schon am aussortieren von vielen Spielen bin, die mir zu wenig liegen (werden).
Verzicht wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber das will ich nicht, da ich weiß das diese Spiel gut sind bzw sein soll, also auch keine Lösung.
Ignorieren praktischer aller neuen großen Spiele und die alten Spielen wäre das sinnvollste, wobei ich durch meine DLC, DRM, Exklusive Pre Order Boni Nichtkauf Dankeschöngeschenk an die Publisher, das ab 2014 konsequent durchgezogen wird, eh kaum eine andere Wahl habe, als alte Spielen zu spielen.
Sieht man hier ja nur  AAA Titel tummelt sich überhaupt im Kaufteil dieser List, die ich mal etwas angepasst habe.
Es kommt etwas mehr Struktur rein.

Blackguards wird jetzt endgültig (erstmal) nicht gekauft, da die CE exklusive Waffe mitbringt und DLCs, versteckt angekündigt sind.
Werde ich spielen, aber das später und weniger für zahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke ich weiß jetzt wie ich 2014 vorgehe, klingt etwas kompliziert und ist es wahrscheinlich auch.
Es gibt 15 "Slots", diese entsprechen einem Spiel. Mehr als 15 neue Spiel wird es also nicht geben bzw es werden weniger, da es die Crowdfunding Spiele eh später kommen. 5 weitere die hier fehlen werden dann im Jahr besetzt.

Könnte dann so aussehen:
1)The Witcher 3
2)The Binding of Isaac Rebirth	
3)Hotline Miami 2 Wrong Number
4)[The Banner Saga]
5) Dragon's Crown (PS3)
6) FF X und FF X2 HD (Ps3)
7) ???
8)geblockt für  KS
9) geblockt für KS
10) geblockt für KS


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin schon froh wenn ich 2014 die Spiele aus 2013 durchkriege haha. Ich kauf fast nix mehr zum Vollpreis weil mir eh die Zeit fehlt das alles gleich zu zoggen.
Von mir aus können auch 10 gute Titel pro Monat erscheinen, kauf ich mir dann einfach Stück für Stück bei den Sales, so kommt man am besten davon.
Das Einzige was ich defintiv vorbestellen werde ist W3, wenn es wirklich den angekündigten Umfang haben sollte, brauch ich dann mal sowieso eine Weile keine anderen Games


----------

